# Beau vs. Erik



## elo-chan (May 10, 2020)

Which lazy deer villager do you prefer and why? c:


----------



## Mint (May 10, 2020)

I voted for Erik because he's a moose.


----------



## Katarzyna (May 10, 2020)

BOTH ARE INCREDIBLE I could never choose. In new leaf I had both of them and I loved them both. I think it all comes down to their look that you prefer bc they are both the best boys thank you for coming to my ted talk


----------



## mocha. (May 10, 2020)

I much prefer Beau’s appearance compared to Erik (god I feel so shallow typing that)

I have Erik at the minute and although he’s cute I’m not crazy about him!


----------



## Coca (May 10, 2020)

I prefer the Beau's apperance, I think that he's so cute, and I like his palette colors.
Also! His name in Spanish (Lope) is so cute <3


----------



## coffee biscuit (May 10, 2020)

They're both super cute, but I prefer Beau cause he's orange and I really like his name & catchphrase~ I also found him on an island by chance so I had to invite him.
I do love Erik's antlers though!


----------



## roundfrog (May 10, 2020)

I like Erik, I had him in New Leaf. It just sort of depends on who you like more visually. Even for town theme, they both have similar house exteriors.


----------



## Fey (May 10, 2020)

I think they’re pretty equal, just different. 

Personally, I much prefer Beau. I have a huge soft spot for shyness in guys, and his sleepy eyes just melt my heart.


----------



## Romaki (May 10, 2020)

I think they're both great, but I love Beau. I just prefer his design


----------



## seularin (May 10, 2020)

both cuties, leaning towards beau tho ;_; his sleepy eyes are wajhsdjh


----------



## Altarium (May 10, 2020)

Oh dear, this eternal question...

I had this same debate in New Leaf, and since I couldn't decide, I went for both. Loved them to death, but in the end, I ended up loving Beau a tiny bit more. Both of them are very well designed, but there's just something special about Beau... maybe it's because we're both Aries so I'm biased lol.

In NL I liked Erik's house interior a lot more than Beau's, but I don't really like how it looks in NH, so I settled for Beau. Luckily my boyfriend has Erik in his island so I can pay him a visit anytime I want <3


----------



## RezDiggity (May 10, 2020)

I prefer Erik's color more, and I like his antlers. He just makes me think of a cozy cabin whenever I see him.


----------



## Mairen (May 10, 2020)

I vote for Erik. I suppose I like him because he's a moose so he holds more of a different appearance than the other deer villagers. I also was very fond of his log cabin style home in new leaf, so that also earned him points for me. Beau looks like he's about to fall asleep any second now, so I more feel sorry for him than anything else and just want to see him finally get some rest.


----------



## Luella (May 10, 2020)

Erik! He'd be my lazy if Sherb didn't exist.


----------



## trashpedia (May 10, 2020)

This is really hard as I like them both, but I mostly prefer Erik because he looks different from the other deer villagers imo and his whole aesthetic reminds me of Canada lol


----------



## milkie (May 10, 2020)

they are best friends both are good


----------



## moon_child (May 10, 2020)

Erik reminds me of Christmas he’s so cozy. But I don’t mind Beau.


----------



## Snek (May 10, 2020)

Erik is a moose and has a wonderfully winter-themed log cabin. Erik's design is adorable and aesthetically pleasing to me. Also he is a moose.


----------



## Figment (May 10, 2020)

I prefer Erik by the slimmest of margins. I love both, and I know I'm biased because I found Erik on a Nook Miles Island and immediately invited him. If I found Beau first, I would have invited him in a heartbeat. I prefer Erik's more alert eyes to Beau's more sleepy expression.

I love both of their houses, though I think I would give a slight advantage to Beau's peaceful meadow interior. 

Both are precious though, so this is a little like comparing Fuji apples to Gala apples. Both are great!


----------



## senbeiiscool (May 10, 2020)

I have Beau and my sister has Erik... both are super cute but I chose Beau because he lives on my island hahaha no other reason why


----------



## Jared:3 (May 10, 2020)

Not sure but I prefer Beau only because I have never had Erik before


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 10, 2020)

I have Beau on my island, so I'm going to have to go with Beau on this one. I understand my opinion is very, _very _biased, however.


----------



## Blueskyy (May 10, 2020)

I don’t really love either of them but I do prefer Beau!


----------



## Ras (May 10, 2020)

I prefer Erik but I hate his NH house. From a perfect ski chalet to him just living on a snow slope.


----------



## Bioness (May 10, 2020)

Erik for me because of his house and his antlers. Both Erik and Beau have the same exterior, but Erik's interior is a ski slop, while Beaus is a mountain field.


----------



## angiepie (May 10, 2020)

I prefer Beau. He’s such a cutie and a dreamie. And, I too, ate six bags of chips last night and fell asleep with the TV on.


----------



## Alicia (May 10, 2020)

I had Beau in my town in new leaf and I really loved having him. I think he's really cute.


----------



## N a t (May 10, 2020)

I voted for Beau first because I had him for a little while in NL but I change my vote. Erik has better design IMO. Sorry Beau!


----------



## Rosewater (May 10, 2020)

I like Erik better. Beau looks a little wonky


----------



## Gaby (May 10, 2020)

I love Beau but there’s something so cute and interesting about Erik. Honestly I don’t know who I’d pick. If they’re different enough as lazies I could just have both lol. How do you say no to the lil moose antlers??


----------



## 5cm/s (May 10, 2020)

erik was one of my starters in my first animal crossing game so he'll always have a special place in my heart cc:


----------



## petaI (May 10, 2020)

beau all the way! he's so cute and his antlers are so pretty. as for erik i don't really like his face.. IK IT'S A WEIRD REASON but?? idk how to explain it?? i just don't like his eyes :/


----------



## AC-Kristin (May 10, 2020)

I have Beau, I love him! but I think If I had to choose I'd say Erik.


----------



## kojuuro (May 10, 2020)

I have Erik and I love him a lot! He's so cute!


----------



## Velo (May 10, 2020)

I've never had either, but I do Erik's amiibo card! I always thought he was really cool looking. So my vote is on him. Just for the unique look haha.


----------



## Fye (May 11, 2020)

Erik! He's an adorable moose boy whose house reflects his actual natural habitat. Beau's eye color is too intense for me and I don't really like droopy eyes, but his fur color is really sweet! If they had different dialogues I'd try to get Beau too but I can't have two bug-loving "deer" on one island


----------



## PaperCat (May 11, 2020)

Erik.


----------



## starlightsong (May 11, 2020)

I love Erik's whole design and aesthetic and while I prefer his cozy log cabin from NL, his NH house has grown on me too! I like Beau a lot too but Erik just slightly wins out.


----------



## elphieluvr (May 11, 2020)

I love Beau because of his catch phrase and his sleepy looking eyes. Plus he’s a bond between me and a friend, since Beau is one of her favorite villagers, so I let her adopt the one I got from mystery islands. Now I always go see Beau when I visit her so he’s special to me.


----------



## cloudmask (May 11, 2020)

i've had beau on my island for a few days and i absolutely adore him  ❤  his half-lidded eyes make him look so soft and sleepy, which works great with his personality (and is just really cute).


----------



## Khaelis (May 11, 2020)

I like both pretty evenly... but I had to go with Beau. I like his design a little bit more.


----------



## Aleigh (May 11, 2020)

I don't really like either, most of the deer I'm not too much of a fan of. (some however have slowly been changing my mind. Fauna I'm looking at you)

If I had to choose though, I'd say Erik, just cause he's a little cuter


----------



## xara (May 11, 2020)

i love them both but beau has my heart - i’ve loved him since before new leaf came out in north america and he’s so special to me ;u;


----------



## Underneath The Stars (May 11, 2020)

i like both of them equally.

if you asked zell though that's a different situation, he wins.


----------



## DawnAri (May 11, 2020)

Erik is one of my early NH villagers and I love him so much! I think I'm going to keep him forever
his antlers are so cute!! (and everything else about him, really)
I love Beau's cute ears, but Erik is definitely my favourite!


----------



## Rabirin (May 11, 2020)

Personally I prefer Beau! Erik’s eyes have never grown on me lol. Before New Horizons, I was never interested in any of them (Team Pudge!!) and I’ve had them both of seperate occasions and they’ve never been compelling enough to have them stay. But in NH, I got Beau in my campsite and originally I was going to trade/sell him as I already had a lazy, but I ended up changing my mind and decided to keep him!! Although I originally wanted him out, I realised I preferred him a lot more over my current lazy that I had. When he asked to move away, I felt waaaay too guilty and let him stay lol. I think if you’re still not sure, maybe try getting both if you can and seeing which one you interact with more to decide who you like best? that helps me when i’m trying to decide between villagers. Or who’s house you run to as soon as you start up the game.


----------

